# slow burning carbs and post workout



## mit37 (Sep 17, 2003)

i was just what slow burning carbs do u guys eat right after a workout...i read threads that its vital to eat carbs immeadiately after workout, so i was wondering what carbs do u eat the minute u finish ur workout...i want someting that i can eat in the locker room right after the gym and was wondering if graperuits or strawberries were along with a protein shake...

thanx


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2003)

no, you do not want slow burning carbs post work-out!

post workout, fructose is not ideal, maltodextrin and dextrose are.

if you have no choice but fruit, eat fruits high in glucose like grapes and bananas.

and I assume that you're also drinking a protein shake, preferably whey, post work-out as well.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 17, 2003)

I dunno...I eat slow burners after workout, I know fit freak does too.  Depends on how big of a spike you want I guess.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 17, 2003)

it's not just about the spike, it's about getting the carbs into your muscles quickly to start recuperation and to stop cortisol. You should have a shake of whey with dextrose.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2003)

yup, it's the ultimate time to replenish glycogen stores, as well as stop catabolism, and induce anabolism.


----------



## Barlog (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yup, it's the ultimate time to replenish glycogen stores, as well as stop catabolism, and induce anabolism.




Correct and also "natural guy".


----------



## patbuck (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok but is fat fine after workout?
I have 
30 gr dextrose
2scoop whey
2 the spoon Flax oil

But somebody told me that fat was slowing down absorbtion???


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 18, 2003)

you would not want fat immediately post workout as that would slow down the absorbtion of carbs & protein.


----------



## patbuck (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm having Dextrose.
But I think that the kind I have give me heart burn.

Instead of dextrose powder can I have it from a food source?
What will be the best food source for dextrose?


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 18, 2003)

Where do you guys get your dextrose anyway?  I was looking at some here http://www.1fast400.com/product_info.php?products_id=510 .  Think this is fine?  It seems awfully cheap.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Where do you guys get your dextrose anyway?  I was looking at some here http://www.1fast400.com/product_info.php?products_id=510 .  Think this is fine?  It seems awfully cheap.
> *It's supposed to be. *


----------



## warl0rd (Sep 19, 2003)

Dextrose? Can you actually buy dextrose in a bottle or something?


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 19, 2003)

On the website it says this replaces regular sugar.  Can you use it in cooking, coffee and things like that.  I guess what I'm asking is can Dextrose be used instead of Splenda... that stuff is expensive.

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hell no.  That will cause an insulin spike.  Stick with splenda.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow that must of been a really bad question not only do I get a "No" I get a "Hell No"


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Dextrose is a form of sugar.  Read THIS 

Also, TP's carb cycling doesn't follow the Post workout insulin spike


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 19, 2003)

well mit  just try it out for one cycle and see how much fat/water vs muscle you gain.

it works good for me. but some people's bodies cannot use that much sugar at a time


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Dextrose is a form of sugar.  Read THIS
> 
> Also, TP's carb cycling doesn't follow the Post workout insulin spike



Well according to these guys it's not about the spike necessarily, it's about quickly absorbing the carbs.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 19, 2003)

I read the article.  Has anyone tried Whey Low??? Type D, Granular ?


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 19, 2003)

What does your post work out meal look like p-funk?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh yeah Funky!  

I'm splitting this!  This needs it own thread.


----------



## mit37 (Sep 20, 2003)

if i do the spike....do i have to mix malto in the protein shake or can i take one after the other.... im asking because right now i am using kool aid and i hate mixing it with 2 scoops of protein cause it give it a funny taste..... so i was wondering if i can have the kool aid and then 5 min later drink the protein shake..... thanx for the replies


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> What does your post work out meal look like p-funk?




Right now, and for the past year or so, I have been mixing 2 scoops of whey and 1/2-2/3c raw uncooked oats for my post workout meal.  But I am thinking of changing it up and going with a straigh up meal replacement shake like MET-RX or Myoplex for a while to see how that works.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Right now, and for the past year or so, I have been mixing 2 scoops of whey and 1/2-2/3c raw uncooked oats for my post workout meal.  But I am thinking of changing it up and going with a straigh up meal replacement shake like MET-RX or Myoplex for a while to see how that works.




You would be better off with the Met-RX or Myoplex as they have maltodextrin which is higher glycemic however they don't have enough carbs, only about 22 grams.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mit37 *_
> if i do the spike....do i have to mix malto in the protein shake or can i take one after the other.... im asking because right now i am using kool aid and i hate mixing it with 2 scoops of protein cause it give it a funny taste..... so i was wondering if i can have the kool aid and then 5 min later drink the protein shake..... thanx for the replies




It's no problem to take them 5 mins. apart.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2003)

I am not concerned about the carb amount as much as I am concerend about the calorie amount.  The 1/2c of oats I eat after my workout right now only contains 23g of carbs.  I always use whey but have never done the meal replacment shakes.  Are there any that you recomend?  Also, do the meal replacment shakes mix well in a shaker bottle?  I wouldn't think that they would because they are a lot thicker than whey?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I am not concerned about the carb amount as much as I am concerend about the calorie amount.  The 1/2c of oats I eat after my workout right now only contains 23g of carbs.  I always use whey but have never done the meal replacment shakes.  Are there any that you recomend?  Also, do the meal replacment shakes mix well in a shaker bottle?  I wouldn't think that they would because they are a lot thicker than whey?



The newer MRP's mix up great in a shaker. I happen to love Lean Mass Matrix by Prolab although it is not great for postworkout as it has whole grain carbs and added fiber. Lean Body by Labrada is great, I love their chocolate peanut butter flavor.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks, I'll try them out.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> You would be better off with the Met-RX or Myoplex as they have maltodextrin which is higher glycemic however they don't have enough carbs, only about 22 grams.



could i use a weight gainer that has whey and maltodextrins in as my PWOS then? (aka Progain from maximuscle)

or should I go with just whey (and maybe a engery tab for the glucose, lol did that today)

or... should I stop bein lazy and go get some dextrose, also how much dextrose do i need

(bear in mind i'm cutting right now)

thanks


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 22, 2003)

It doesn't have to be dextrose, I am not familiar with that gainer but if it is whey and maltodextrin and if it is low in fat and low in fiber than it is a good choice.

Is there a link to that product or a website? I would like to check it out.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 22, 2003)

yeah sure

http://store.maximuscle.co.uk/cgi-b...63f1001d3e0c273f0a020a010565+EN/products/1010
thats is the link to the 'progain' product (that i use when on bluk and am considering using as a pwo spike, if it gets the thumbs up from you)

if you got some time you can browse some other supplements let me know what you think...
I use/have used promax, cyclone and zma and I'm about to do a stack of CLA, thermobol and thermokick to help get cut.  Also considering some the other cutting edge stuff (testo-kick/gh-kick)

send me a PM on them if u want/don't mind


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 23, 2003)

can i use this after a HIIT workout as well?

or is it best to use after a heavy weights session only?


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey bro, I live in the UK too and maximuscle have products that are good to OK but costs you lots to too friggin much. their marketing bill is sky high and your picking up the bill, aswell as the other newbies and folk not in the know.

save your self a wad of cash Go to www.affordablesupplements.co.uk and get your whey (Reflex instant whey is best imo) and go to www.discountala.co.uk and get your CLA, ALA, green tea, ALCAR dirts cheap. Also for dextrose get it from sainsburys at their chemist - £1.39 for 500g or use sainsbury's rolled oats (steel cut) 79p.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 24, 2003)

NO HIT AFTER WORKUT you will risk catabolsim muscle, stay with lower to med after training 30 minutes Heart rate about 65-70%

DO HIT 8 -12 hours before or after weight training or on seprate day.  I would suggest HIT in morning as long as you take in about a protein shake about 1.5 - 2  hours before with little oats under 1/2 cup to fuel the fire or take in 5 grams BCAAS 5 grams glutemine about 10 minutes prior to prevent muscle break down


----------



## gabrielle9999 (Jul 19, 2004)

Is a nap after a workout not so good?


----------



## Determination (Jul 20, 2004)

pfunk, what's the reason for having oats and not having malto and dextrose post workout?

Not keen to the insulin spike? I mean, malto and dextrose are CHEAP. If anything you'll save yourself some money. Specially if you're going to go the MRP rout. And I'm almost positive it's also cheaper than putting oats in your shake.

What's the point of spending dough on an mrp for post workout (most usually carry complex carbs anyway), when you can mix some whey and dextrose and malto for cheap. And if you want the vitamins, just throw in a multi or an antioxidant...those are cheap as well.


----------

